# homemade canted footbeds?



## sherpaskate (Dec 6, 2011)

if people have done it, pray tell? if nobody had dont it, why the fuck not?

im sure this is a small/easy home mod. but what the hell do i know, i come from a longboard background.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The search feature is amazing. You should try it out sometime.  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/42811-diy-canting.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/42143-diy-canting.html


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

sherpaskate said:


> if people have done it, pray tell? if nobody had dont it, why the fuck not?
> 
> im sure this is a small/easy home mod. but what the hell do i know, i come from a longboard background.


Sherp, I've been entertaining the idea of creating canted footbeds myself. I'm new to snowboarding, so I bought a cheap Ride LX bindings and being in my late 30's, I don't want to take any chances on my knees so I'm looking to put a little angle in it. 

I did browse through the links above and while really helpful (thanks, NWBoarder), the ideas seemed crude and feels like it can become costly to experiment. 

However, I did find this link, and it could be a viable option. It's made out of EVA foam, so it can cut fairly easily with sharp scissors and you can shape it to your own bindings. One possible problem is that they only have a small size available and I have a large. More than likely, I'll end up buying new bindings before I figure this out. Anyway, good luck! 

Ride Wedgie 2.5 Foundation Footbed Upgrade Kit 2011 | evo


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have Unions or anything with a similar style "pedal" that covers your base plate you can use an old ladder strap to give yourself some angle. I have ridden mine like this a few times and I personally have found that my knees actually stopped hurting which is more than enough for me to keep them like this. As for extra pop and all that jazz, I dunno, but I will keep them like this for now.




















EDIT: you get links as it wont let me embed from EL.com


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Brilliant and simple. Too bad I don't have that similar hard plate- only a foam base.


----------

